# Season in CO, UT or Cali - advice please!



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Yo man, Park City, Utah. You cant go wrong. Been shreddin here for 10 years straight. We may get a little less snow fall then say Snowbird and Brighton but Im sure you can get deals for lift tickets there on the good pow days. PC park is some of the best in the nation, and from what ive heard they are lighting up one of there parks this year for night riding til 9P.M. Hey Utah does have the best snow on earth so the pow days here are worth it, trust me. Definitely wont be isolated here, theres alot to do and the outdoors here are one of a kind. Mammoth is kinda isolated up in its own town I dont know about Vail though never been there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd say pick between Vail and Park City. La Nina years are generally not good for Tahoe either. 

The terrain is going to be better overall at Park City/Canyons than Vail imo. Not by a lot though. Drinking on the other hand, something for which I've never met an Aussie that isn't good at it, is better in Colorado. 

Kind of a toss up really.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> I'd say pick between Vail and Park City. La Nina years are generally not good for Tahoe either.
> 
> The terrain is going to be better overall at Park City/Canyons than Vail imo. Not by a lot though. Drinking on the other hand, something for which I've never met an Aussie that isn't good at it, is better in Colorado.
> 
> Kind of a toss up really.


True dat we got watered down beer here. Its aight nothing a little trip to wyoming wont fix:cheeky4:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think half of the economy of Evanston Wyoming is supported by Utards coming there to buy alcohol. They have the market cornered....


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> I think half of the economy of Evanston Wyoming is supported by Utards coming there to buy alcohol. They have the market cornered....


Ha yeah probably true. That and fireworks.


----------



## Geoff82 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks so much guys - I really appreciate your advice! 

Park City does sound epic. So the terrain is better at Park City and the Canyons than Vail? I have read so much about the terrain in the back bowls of Vail. 

Also do you think La Nina is bad for Tahoe? Tony Crocker was saying that Tahoe is highly volatile but seems to be independant of La Nina/El Nino. Anyone got any thoughts on a season at Squaw or even Alpine Meadows just out of interest? Just asking but I am leaning towards UT or CO at this stage. 

Thanks again guys - it's really helpful!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The last La Nina year Tahoe got pummelled with snow and it was good. SoCal seems to have this weird weather pattern that's different any anywhere else starting at the Rockies and moving west. My .02 cents is do either Park City or Vail, good thing about Vail is you have Beaver Creek right down the road and Breck, Keystone, A basin on the other side of the pass so you get more mountains on one pass and a longer season.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey Geoff. How did you get a one year visa? I would love to work in the states again but I thought they closed the door on seasonal employment for Australians?


----------



## Geoff82 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah I read Tahoe was different to SoCal re La Nina - would still love to hear from anyone who has done a season in Squaw - I read it is super busy but so was Whis and it was always possible to find spots away from the crowds.

Thanks BurtonA - I was reading on the Vail website about the pass to the other mountains - sounds great - I raelly want to check out as much as I can as this is the last working visa I can get. 

roremc - I think you are only eligible if you have graduated from uni within 12 months or if you defer uni ( went back to uni for a short course). SO maybe it's worth enrolling in a uni course just to get a visa to the US?? haha. I didn't realise I could get it until recently so thought I was going to head back to Canada - If you are at uni or just finished I can let you know more details - happy to help if I can. Otherwise yeah it is tough to get the H2B visas - well at least getting someone to sponsor you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

*Vail all the way*

I spent the season at Vail last year, let me tell you dude, you can't go wrong with that hill. You said that it was crowded, acctually it's the least crowded resort per acre in the U.S.. Several of the frontside lifts do get crowded on the weekends, but every local knows how to avoid them.
The back bowls are rad, there are about 25 cliff drops of all sizes (3 feet to 30 feet drops)INBOUNDS. Theres decent parks, lots of tree riding, and the back bowls and blue sky basin. NOT TO MENTION your Vail employee pass or Epic pass with cover VAIL, BRECK, KEYSTONE, A BASIN, and HEAVENLY.
Next: the town of Vail, Eagle county, and Summit county have the most advanced bus systems in the country. No car, no problem, in fact life is easier without one most of the time, mine stays parked the whole season.
Busses leave from the bars at 2:15 a.m., so when you do wanna go out at party, you got a ride and so does everyone else. Vail village nightlife is one of a kid.
Final point: you want international culture, Vail has got it. I know people all from all over the world now. Im visiting Chile, Argentina, Brazil, and Peru soon to visit some of my friends. I also have good friends in Europe and Asia, all of whom I met while working for Vail. Oh yeah you want freeride, Eagle and Summit counties have the best freeride terrain in the country. Breck's Imperial Bowl, A-Basin East Wall, Loveland Pass, Vail pass, and East Vail Chutes.
Check out this website: Vail Resorts | Jobs.VailResorts.com


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I wouldn't call Breck good freeride terrain by any means at all.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I also don't know about the "best" freeride terrain. Depends on what you are after. If you want super steeps, the fun ends at 45 degrees in Colorado. In Cali and the PNW the snow sticks to steeper slopes, you can get darn near 70 degrees in angle which is freakin' steep.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Geoff82 said:


> roremc - I think you are only eligible if you have graduated from uni within 12 months or if you defer uni ( went back to uni for a short course). SO maybe it's worth enrolling in a uni course just to get a visa to the US?? haha. I didn't realise I could get it until recently so thought I was going to head back to Canada - If you are at uni or just finished I can let you know more details - happy to help if I can. Otherwise yeah it is tough to get the H2B visas - well at least getting someone to sponsor you.


I see. I had that J1 visa when I worked for Keystone. I think you need the uni to stamp it if i'm correct? 

Anyways I would say have a look at keystone. I know a lot of people here don't have much time for the place as its very corportate. Having worked for them though I found it to be a different story. If you work during the day you will love the fact that the night skiing is so big. Plus the park was lit up at night so if the considtions were shitty you could still have fun. Its also never busy at night. Not to mention when I worked there you got a pass for vail, BC, Breck, and a basin. Plus there are heaps of other mountains nearyby. Good staff accom as well. Thats my 2 cents anyway. 

If i was to go back I would head to Jackson Hole. I have never been but I keep hearing good things. What lever rider are you?


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

I was in park city couple years ago, and it was great. It was not crowded at all and all the people at the resport were very nice and friendly. Can't really say much abou the othe rplaces.


----------



## Geoff82 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks guys - really appreciate the comments Gaper - it is good to hear from someone who has done a season there - I am waiting for an interview at Vail - fingers crossed! Yeah Roremc you do need to get the uni to stamp it - could be an issue. Keystone sounds good too - I guess if I can get Vail though it opens up the others resorts in CO - the bus system sounds perfect as I wont have a car but want to get around to a few resorts. Hoping to get over to UT and Tahoe if I can too - maybe a trip to Jackson Hole too... thanks again guys - bring on the season! Will keep you posted with how I go and hopefully I can return the favour with some advice.
Geoff.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Keystone is a shit hole in a half the mountain sits in the dark for more than half the day making it icy, gets the least amount of snowfall in the county, night skiing is a joke it's fucking sheet ice, the park isn't lit at night anymore, the staff housing is crap compared to what Breck, Vail, or any other offer. Fuck Vail Resorts wants to see the god damn mountain because it's so crappy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

*Blahrg*

Keystone sucks huh? No way! No catwalks or very few catwalks (Vail's only drawback for snowboarders, long flat catwalks suck). Good groomers, Good park, Night riding, Tree riding, *GOOD HIKEABLE TERRAIN INBOUNDS,* (monitored by ski patrol so theres much less avalanche risk)oh and did I mention snowcats that will transport you to the hike spots for a modest five dollar fee. This means on a powder day you can allways find freshies, every other resort is tracked out by noon. Oh and did I mention night riding in Colorado, yeah that rocks.

Whoever said theres no freeride terrain at breck....wtf are you retarded are just too lazy to hike. Hike the bald face off of imperial lift (20 minute hike, over 13000 feet) and make the drop from there into the outer edges of imperial bowl on a powder day, thats about as good as Freeride gets in the US bud, especially inbounds.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually the freeride terrain at Keystone is of lesser quality and less of it than at surrounding resorts. 

Good as freeride gets in the US? You don't have much experience outside of Colorado now do you?

Hell in the state Aspen Highlands, Crested Butte, A-Basin and others have more freeride terrain.

Yeah, I hate hiking...:laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

In regards to snowfall BA is dead on. Numbers don't lie.


----------

